# cannot login to facebook app



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

ive never had this issue on any other phone but anytime i try to login to the facebook app on my razr maxx it says the authenication has failed and asks me to reenter my email and password.

both are correct and ive even changed my password on facebook, too.

anyone else has this issue or am i just going insane?


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow...you posted this 4 days ago and nobody has so much as sent you a "no". LOL Did you ever figure this out?

Chief


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

haha, i ended up setting a security login password on my facebook to send me a password via text everytime i login to a foriegn device, and that worked. must of been some weird quirk, havent had the issue since.


----------



## Chief_Airborne (Jan 2, 2012)

Ah ha....good to hear!


----------

